# Cloaked Wraith, the new 2014 Scaremation animation... available very soon!



## Laer (Mar 2, 2013)

Hi, everyone! I'm putting the finishing touches on my latest Halloween display animation for 2014, and it should be available on my online store very soon!

It's 3 minutes of a floating, skeletal ghost, making nine separate appearances (some sudden, some gradual), complete with a wind-blown cloak and continuous atmospheric ambient sounds. Like one of my previous animations, Zombie Slammer, this one also has some window banging!

I'll be announcing when it is available for purchase on my site ( www.scaremation.com ), on Facebook, and here at the Halloween Forum.

Cheers!


----------

